# Milestone



## Unnr (May 8, 2010)

I have Cherry shrimp in my 30 gal tank with Cardinal tetras. The Cardinals eat most of the baby shrimp, but I've been hoping to establish somehting like stasis with a slight population increase over time.

Five minutes ago, I just counted, for the first time, 10 shrimp simultaneously visible. The founder population was 8, but two died, one while berried, for unknown reasons.

What I will do when the population reaches the size I'd like to maintain, I'm not so sure, but I think I can now be sure we're on the way!

Yay!!!
-Unnr


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Congratz!


----------

